# 347V and 120v switches, boxes cover plates



## Heymanisth (Apr 20, 2010)

I am aware that the switches used for 347v and 120v lighting are different, are there any other differences in the device box and cover plates used?

I don't believe that a 120v cover plate will fit onto a 347v switch, why?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have no idea about Canadian rules but I would suspect they do not want those voltages together in the same box. Just a guess.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Heymanisth said:


> I am aware that the switches used for 347v and 120v lighting are different, are there any other differences in the device box and cover plates used?
> 
> I don't believe that a 120v cover plate will fit onto a 347v switch, why?


 Switch boxes are wider only.(347 volt). as far as I know regular faceplates fit.


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

Switches bolt pattern although you can make the work are further apart on the utility boxes for 347 this also being said the boxes are rated differently as well and built differently with less bolt holes pre drilled


----------



## Heymanisth (Apr 20, 2010)

It appears that the 347v switches use slightly different face plates in which the screw holes are slightly wider apart, the holes for a 347v switch won't align with a regular switch faceplate.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

O.K. Its been a while since I installed any 347 volt toggle switches.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

347 boxes, switches and coverplates are all slightly larger than 120 stuff. Someone on here said it was to keep non-347v rated devices from being used on a 347v circuit. Makes sense.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have see it once IIRC they were few mm larger than the 120 or 240 volts switches are and the width is larger as well and with mulitgang box the spaceing between the devices are much pronounced { noticeable }

I don't have the excat speces but they are larger one way or other.

Merci,Marc


----------

